# Habitrail ovo pad cages



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I have two of these cages laying around I want to keep a buck in one is the size ok for 1 buck.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Moor-Mice said:


> I have two of these cages laying around I want to keep a buck in one is the size ok for 1 buck.


I personally think those are way to small for a buck but that may just be me. Though in saying that, I have never actually seen one in person so I'm not sure of the size. They just look so tiny.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

As bucks are kept on their own when they are actually social animals, they need a lot of space to roam and a lot of enrichment to stop them getting bored... I would advise getting a bigger habitrail cage (a fair bit bigger) and connecting it to the two cages you already have. And then keep adding until you cant fit any more in! The more space and stuff the better. I have my lone buck in two cages stacked on top of one another and they are 2 and a half feet across and two feet tall each.


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

thats ok after doing some more research I know this cages isnt right I have decided my buck is now going in a 2ft by 1ft cage


----------

